# noch ein neuer



## CrazyFrog (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe schon seit längeren hier Mitgelesen und möchte mich und meine Pfütze hier vorstellen.

Habe vor zwei Jahren das Haus gekauft und er war schon da, nur das er grün war und ich die Fische nur selten bis gar nicht sah! Hab mich dann mal schlau gamacht warum das so ist, oder anders gesagt hier viel gelesen und trotzdem noch Fehler gemacht!

Da ich seit ca einer Woche 4 kleine Kois habe, sind zwischen 5 und 15 cm groß,nun plane ich einen Neubau. Über Eure meinung zur Skizze, würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Andy

PS: Der Neubau sollte so ca. 30000 ltr haben


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Andy,
schöner Teich und sieht ja nach super sauber Wasser aus 

Wenn ich Deine Zeichnung richtig verstehe, dann soll der Neue ja eher ein Koi-Teich werden.

Für was sind denn die 4 Becken hinter der Holzwand sein?
Filter oder anderer Zweck?

Auch wenn Du noch nix von zukünftigem Filter und Verrohrung geschrieben hast...  BA hast Du eingezeichnet... Skimmer würde noch fehlen


----------



## CrazyFrog (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Namensvetter 

ja die vier Becken sollen Filter werden,mit möglichst viel Volumen. Hatte am anfang mit zwei Ba`s geplant war mir aber dann zuviel. Jetz ist ein gefälle von 10 cm zu Ba geplant und ein Skimmer der dann zun Sifi geht und dann gepumpt in die kammern.
Das Wasser im Jetzigen Teich ist zwar sauber aber mit viel Arbeit und tüfteln verbunden.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*



CrazyFrog schrieb:


> ...Jetz ist ein gefälle von 10 cm zu Ba geplant und ein Skimmer der dann zun Sifi geht und dann gepumpt in die kammern.
> Das Wasser im Jetzigen Teich ist zwar sauber aber mit viel Arbeit und tüfteln verbunden.


Hallo Andy,
nun...wenn Du weniger arbeiten willst, dann solltest Du wohl oder übel passend 'tüfteln' 

Wie breit ist denn die Terrasse an der Holzwand?
Kann man leider schlecht abschätzen.

Damit Du viel Filtervolumen und wenig reinigen musst, wirst Du den Filter evt. bis in den eingezeichneten Grünstreifen machen müssen.
Einige Seiten sprechen von 10% des Teichvolumens... 

"gepumpt in die kammern" klingt nach halbschwerkraft.
Ist der Höhenunterschied so hoch bzw. notwendig?

Du brauchst Filterkammern nicht bis auf das Bodenniveau des Teiches zu ziehen, um Schwerkraft (Pumpe in der letzten Kammer) zu machen...man muss halt nur mit der Oberkante im Bereich des Wasserspiegels des Teiches bleiben.

Aber schlussendlich Deine Entscheidung und an Deine Gegebenheiten gebunden... alles in allem hast Du schöne kurze Leitungswege... da würden sich ggf. die paar Euro für einen 2. BA und die paar Rohre lohnen, wenn BA und Skimmer eh erstmal in eine Pumpenkammer laufen.
Zugschieber zwischen BA bzw. Skimmer und Pumpenkammer, so könntest Du nach Bedarf regeln und mitunter einen Winterbetrieb des Filters bewerkstelligen, falls gewünscht.
Dein Teich ist anscheinend nicht weit vom Haus entfernt...das würde das natürlich begünstigen.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Andy,
schöner Teich. 
Gut dass du schon mal eine Erweiterung ins Auge fasst, obwohl die Koi wohl noch ein paar Monate brauchen um richtig groß zu werden.
Ein BA sollte mit Skimmer gerade so reichen, 2 vorzusehen und dann erst mal nicht beide zu betreiben wäre eine gute Option. 
Das Gefälle kannst du getrost weglassen, da es keine echten Vorteile bringt. Die paar Zentimeter jucken den Dreck wenig, aber Folie ist schlechter zu verlegen. Hast du eine ordentliche Strömung, wird sich der Dreck in der Mitte versammeln, ähnlich wie bei einem Vortex.
Viel weniger Arbeit wirst du wahrscheinlich mit dem neuen auch nicht haben.  Plane die Filterkammern so, dass in die erste ein TF nachgerüstet werden kann. 
Ganz wichtig - die Kammern liegen zu hoch, sollte alles auf gleicher Höhe liegen wegen Schwerkraft.
Über die flachen Bereiche solltest du noch mal nachdenken oder sind die für Steine gedacht?


----------



## CrazyFrog (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Habe jetzt das gefälle raus und 2 Ba´s und einen Skimmer vorgesehen. Die kammern habe ich auch vergrößert so das ich ohne Filtermaterial auf knapp 3000 liter komme. Der Filter sollte dann so aussehen, daß als erstes ein Ultra Sieve III kommt, dann Matten grob, nächste fein (beides Patronenfilter) und Helixersatz (Leerrohr) alle 3 Kammern mit Sprudelsteinen wegen Sauerstoff evtl. dann noch Pumpenkammer mit Tauch- UVC. Natürlich mit Schmutzablässen zur Dachrinne die ganz in der nähe ist.

Die Stufen sind für Schilff usw gedacht, weil halt auch die Frau ein mitspracherecht hat.
Gruß Andy

PS: Am liebsten wär mir GfK- Beschichten aber ist warscheinlich ausserhalb vom Budget!


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Andy,
mach statt der Stufen lieber einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter neben den Teich. Da fließt das Wasser langsam durch gebrochenen Blähton und die Pflanzen wachsen super darin ohne, dass sie von den Koi angeknabbert werden. Zusätzlich wird darin eine Menge an Schadstoffen rausgeholt.


----------



## CrazyFrog (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Joerg,

Du meinst also Komplett abtrennen vom Teich? Natürlich bis auf den Rücklauf aus dem Blähton rechts hinten in dem fall.

Setzt sich sich der Ton mit der zeit zu?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*



CrazyFrog schrieb:


> Setzt sich sich der Ton mit der zeit zu?


Hallo Andy,
Wenn Dein Filter am Anfang richtig arbeitet (Grobabscheidung, und die Bioabteilung, dann kommt ja aus dem Filter (im Idealfall) optisch sauberes Wasser, was aber noch ettliches an Nährstoffen und andere gelöste Stoffe enthält.
Um die sollen sich dann die Pflanzen des Bodenfilters kümmern und kräftig wachsen.

Wie jeder Filter, braucht der natürlich auch Pflege...um Reinigen wirst Du nicht drumherum kommen, aber, wenn alles davor gut läuft, dann ist der Reinigungsintervall seeehr weit auseinander. 


Was den Ultrasieve3 angeht... evt. macht hier in der ersten Kammer vielleicht eher ein sipa Sinn.
(Siehe meinen Thread von vor ein paar Wochen click)
Leider ist meiner noch nicht da...aber ich hoffe der kommt die Tage.:beten

Damit würdest Du den Filter als Schwerkraftfilter und nicht als Halbschwerkraftfilter betreiben und da bei Dir so oder so alles Dich beieinander ist und Du kurze wege hast, dürftest Du dann nachher eine nicht so große Pumpe brauchen.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Andy,
ja neben den Teich. Etwas gute Planung und dann läuft er Jahre. Hab mir letztens in Karlsruhe so einen guten angesehen.  http://www.teichtech.de/anlage_eigen.htm - erstes Bild im Hintergrund noch etwas zu erkennen, da wo der __ Schilf wächst.
Ein Teil des gefilterten Wassers läuft in den BF. In diesem liegt auf dem Grund ein Drainagerohr, aus dem Wasser (Mulm) abgesaugt werden kann. Voraussetzung für einen langfristigen Betrieb ist eine gute Vorfilterung und kein zu großer Durchfluss.
Die Filterleistung ist groß, da die Durchlaufzeit entsprechend lang ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

:willkommen im Forum Andy!

Schönen Teich den Du da zeigst


----------



## CrazyFrog (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo,

hört sich gut an mit dem BF und Plausiebel. Wären dann bei dem Absatz ca 1300 ltr. Blähton.

@ Zermalmer: Sipa hört sich Super an! Auch vom Preislichen, aber wieviel ltr sollte die Spülpumpe bringen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*



CrazyFrog schrieb:


> @ Zermalmer: Sipa hört sich Super an! Auch vom Preislichen, aber wieviel ltr sollte die Spülpumpe bringen?


Hallo Andy,
So wie ich es verstanden habe, braucht sie nicht all zu groß zu sein...hängt aber natürlich auch mit der größe der Sipa zusammen.
Auf der Seite steht, dass der Spülarm ca. 8-12sek. für eine Umdrehung benötigen sollte... also wird man da ein wenig Experimentieren müssen.
Ansonsten einfach nochmal bei Mario auf der Webseite nachfragen.
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich erstmal mit meiner alten Teichpumpe (oase ca. 3600l/h) testen und wahrscheinlich auch den 'Tuningtipp' mit dem Luftschlauch durchführen.
Vielleicht habe ich dann einen Anhaltspunkt, ob das bei mir reicht, oder ob ich eine stärkere bzw. schwächere Pumpe benötige.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Andy,
habe heute die sipa bekommen... 
zwar noch nicht getestet, aber sieht wirklich gut verarbeitet aus und auch im Trockenlauf dreht sich der Spülarm sehr leicht.


----------



## CrazyFrog (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Und das wurde daraus.Bei Interesse hätte ich noch mehr Bilder
vom Bau.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Zacky (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

 sieht gut aus, schöne Fischis...mehr Bilder...viel mehr Bilder...


----------



## Moonlight (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hey Andy,

schööön ... 
Bitte noch mehr Bilder ... ich mag Alle sehen 
Ist das Folie oder HDPE? 

Mandy


----------



## CrazyFrog (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Mandy,

Das ist 2mm PVC Faltenfrei eingeschweißt.

So erst einmal ein paar Bildchen von den Rückbauarbeiten.


 
Urzustand


----------



## CrazyFrog (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Weiter geht´s,

Bild 1: die Abgesammelten Steine vom Wall und der Mauer
Bild 2: linke Seite nun auch leer
Bild 3: Die Fische ins Planschbecken umgetz und Leergepummpt
Bild 4: Monster überwacht sein Herrchen und Badet in der Sonne und denkt 3
Bild 5: Ich bin nicht gealtert aber für die Verrohrung mussten 80cm der Terrasse erst mal    weichen, also lustig mit der Flex eingeschnitten.2 
Bild 6: Jetzt kann der Bagger kommen


----------



## Moonlight (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Bis auf die Flex, kommt mir das doch alles sehr bekannt vor 

Mehr Bilder bitte 

Mandy


----------



## CrazyFrog (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Weiter ging es und 

Bild 1: der Bagger kam, aber dafür mussten noch knapp 10m Zaun weg
Bild 2: Monster dachte sich was für komisches ding:hai
Bild 3: Ruhe vor dem Sturm 
Bild 4: Als erstes wurden die Betonpfosten von abgang zum Carport entfernt
Bild 5: Die Terassenplatte erwies sich als hartnäckiger als erwartet 
Bild 6: aber mit dem richtgen Werkzeug
Bild 7: sah es bald so aus 
Bild 8: die Endtiefe für den Filter war erreicht
Bild 9: Wir waren uns einig!!!!
Bild 10: Verdientes Kippchen ob man`s glaubt oder nicht!
Bild 11: Was ein Streß! 
Bild 12: Langsam werden die Dimensionen sichtbar. 
Bild 13: kritischer Blick der Regierung! Gruß Andy


----------



## Moonlight (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Ach je ... der Baggerfahrer hat doch tatsächlich den bestehenden Teich zugeschüttet?
Wie unlöblich ... 

Na weiter ... Huhu Andy ... biste eingenickt nach den paar Bilderchen? 
Das war doch nur angefüttert 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (1. März 2013)

*AW: noch ein neuer*

Hallo Anday,

jetzt klicke ich mal wieder durch tolle Teichbaudokus um viele Ideen zu bekommen und dann endet Deine hier doch recht abrupt.... Geht es noch weiter?

Grüße,
Holger


----------

